# 695 USA flag edition



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

695 comes in world flag editions. Here is the USA edition. Hopefully this isn't a repost.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

They've been out for about a year now.
I like the French one better and would just pretend it was the US one.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sure some people might think they're fugly but I think they look pretty cool!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

They're way too sweet to be considered ugly by anyone. And I'm sure, if anyone were to receive one, no one would object. The appearance isn't even the best part.


----------

